# Ragdoll



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful male ragdoll around 1 years old looking for his wonderful loving lifelong home.
Please no young children or dogs, can be rehomed to a special home with a younger cat but only one as he loves all the attention to himself.

I would really love it if we could find a pf member who will stay in touch, and of course being a Ragdoll he needs to be an indoor home only.


----------

